# Gun suggestions 4 CCW



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey guys im gonna buy a carry gun. Im lookin for suggestions of what to get. I dont want to spend alot, im wanting to stay below $500. Im lookin for something that will be comfortable to carry. I have a springfield xd .40 but thats too big for me to carry its too bulky. So please hit me with your suggestions, what you carry what you like all of those things. Thanks for the input.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ruger lcp .....might want to locate ammo first on anything you might be considering


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Keltec PF-9, 9mm, comes at a cost of $260-$300. Carries 7+1, is billed as the lightest and flattest 9mm made, and weighs only 14.6 ozs empty with mag. Though some have had some problems with them, mine has been 100%. Here is a review of one: http://www.gunblast.com/Kel-Tec9mm.htm


----------



## Ol Muskie (Sep 12, 2009)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire
Ol Sledge
I carry a Ruger LCP 380. It's easy to slip into a pocket or requires a small unabtrusive holster. I carry a Para GI expert when I open carry.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Glock 19...


----------



## 9dodgefan (Jul 11, 2009)

Glock 26 in 9mm or 27 in .40. The Ruger LCR in .38+p is a lightweight nice revolver too. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I was looking at the Ruger LCR myself. Can get it in a few configurations including .38+P with/without laser and .357 with/without laser. I was thinking .38+P myself....if I really want my .357 I'll just grab my Taurus 66.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Workdog said:


> Keltec PF-9, 9mm, comes at a cost of $260-$300. Carries 7+1, is billed as the lightest and flattest 9mm made, and weighs only 14.6 ozs empty with mag. Though some have had some problems with them, mine has been 100%. Here is a review of one: http://www.gunblast.com/Kel-Tec9mm.htm


I have a pf9 also and have had NO problems with it. Its a great little gun for the price.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

S&W Bodyguard in either the .38 spl or .380 auto. Nice little guns...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I have a Ruger LC9. It is super comfertable to carry being slim and light weight. Very accurate and nice to shoot. 

Evin


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

http://www.gunandgame.com/forums/general-handgun/119128-lc9-malfunction.html
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Ruger LCR in .38spl+P.Check one out!


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

thanks for the suggestions guys I appreciate it. keep em comin.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Ruger LC9. extremely comfortable, accurate, and eats any ammo you put through it. even when im just wearing shorts and a tee shirt in the summer you cant see the outline of the gun


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

icefisherman4life,
One thing is for sure, when it comes to CCW weapons and the methods to carry them...and that is it's very personal and varies GREATLY from one person to the next.  If you have some idea as to what YOU like/want, that would be a great help to get you pointed in the right direction.
Otherwise, I suggest going to an indoor range, pay their fees and shoot as many as you can physically put your hands on and make your decision from there. There's nothing better than first hand experience and the money will be well spent...as opposed to the possibility of buyer's remorse. 

Caliber, semi-auto, revolver, barrel length, magazine capacity...and then there's inside the wasteband, outside the wasteband, shoulder rig, cross draw, ankle or pocket...etc.

I like my Smith & Wesson M&P 9c, carried in a Uncle Mike's pancake holster at a 4 o'clock position. I also like a Rossi .357 Mag. stainless snubby, carried the same way. Both are reliable, light weight, accurate and affordable. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

taurus tcp 10.7 ounces .380 7+1 semiauto


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Anything made by Bersa, is easy to conceal, reliable and affordable. 
http://www.bersa.com/

Bowhunter57


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

I have a Bersa 380 for my summer carry. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Ruger LCR in .38spl+P.Check one out!


Just picked one up the other day love it

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

I like the Springfield XDS for a carry gun small and easy to conceal the S& W M&P 9c is also another fine carry gun

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

Sig .380 1911, perfect for CCW! A little pricey but a pretty sweet unit!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

S&W m&p shield 9mm or .40s&w are great too. I just ordered the .40 shield from Vance's in columbus and got it in 5 days. This was last week also. I carry an LCP 24/7 and will carry my .40 as much as possible as well now. That 180gr works much better than the 95gr.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Kahr CW9. Small, light, affordable.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i shot a couple over the weekend. the kel tec pf9. I didnt like it. the ruger 
sr9c which i did like. and i have a springfield xd .40 but its too big and bulky for me to carry. but i like the way it shoots. and i also shot a walther p22 which i really liked but i think thats too small to carry. i want to shoot a walther p99 9mm. I also think i would like to carry it inside my belt. I think id rather have a semi auto. Im lookin to get a 9mm or 40 or 45. just tryin to stay under that $500 limit. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Please do yourself a favor and shoot a S&W m&p shield. You'll have to find a friend or someone that has one though because ranges do not have them and if you want one you have to order it. Gun shops can't keep them in stock since they came out because they are that good.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Glock 27 fall and winter, and Kahr CW9 warm weather.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't know why everyone recommends the kahr cw9. I had a kahr cw40 and hated it. It dropped mags, didn't lock open on last round every time, damaged every brass round ejected, had a poor recoil spring design, had failure to feed and failure to ejects. Just overall a very bad experience for me personally. My m&p shield is 1000x better in every way.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I have never herd about anyone having a dropped mag issue with the CW9, how ever it does have an issue with round ejection and locking open until you fire 200 rounds through it like the manual says to. I don't have any personal experience with the m&p shield but from what i can tell it is a nice gun. It all comes down to how much you want to pay and what you feel comfortable shooting.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes I know kahr has a break-in period of 200-300 rounds. I put 400-500 rounds through mine and still had issues. I also didn't like the fact that it had a "break-in" period. I want to buy a CC gun and have it work flawlessly out of the box.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I understand what your saying, but most guns (if not all) have a break in period weather its stated in there manual or not. Even though we have advanced technology to make very reliable and accurate guns right out of the box, they still need a break in period so that all the parts in the gun can rub together and make that "perfect fit", IMO.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

S&W M and p or a glock 27. I have both love both. I have an XD that I also like but have yet to carry it on a daily basis.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Yes I know kahr has a break-in period of 200-300 rounds. I put 400-500 rounds through mine and still had issues. *I also didn't like the fact that it had a "break-in" period*. I want to buy a CC gun and have it work flawlessly out of the box.


Break-in period doesn't necessarily mean you will have issues (FTFs, FTEs, etc.). By almost all accounts Les Baer 1911s have an outstanding reputation, but, from what I heard, their 1911s have a 500 round break-in. Les Baer recommends NOT field stripping and lubing the gun for the first 500 rounds. They say the gun is lubed correctly at the factory, and the close fit parts need to work in together as such. The Wilson procedure is to shoot 500 rounds through the gun with their gun oil added frequently to keep the gun well lubricated. Only then should the gun be taken apart and cleaned. Their explanation is that the firing residue plus the oil produce a slurry that hones in the friction bearing surfaces.

Shoot your pistol as much as you feel comfortable with to ensure it will go bang every time you pull the trigger, then carry the dang thing (whether you reached the "break-in" limit or not).


----------

